# BSNL to launch 'Fiber to Home' for high speed internet



## RCuber (Sep 18, 2012)

BSNL to launch 'Fiber to Home' for high speed *Cost* internet



> Indore: BSNL here would launch by this month-end 'Fibre to Home' (FTH) facility for customers seeking internet, telephone and TV channels' access.
> 
> A high speed up to 100 mbps on internet would be given with FTH in which customers could download a movie in just one minute, a BSNL spokesman said today quoting Senior General Manager G C Pandey.
> 
> ...



LMAO!!! they cant even get the spelling right 'Fibre' ... at "*Rs 84,000 per month*" its either a typo or BSNL was out of their minds. Its suppose to be 'Fibre to Home'  and 'Fibre to Filthy Rich' or 'Fiber to Enterprise'

BSNL to launch 'Fibre to Home' for high speed internet


EDIT: in fact that is the price.. 

*i.imgur.com/MI890.jpg

this image is from cached BSNL webpage of *www.bsnl.co.in:9080/opencms/bsnl/BSNL/services/broadband/bb_ftth.html which is not opening currently.. 

so would you be willing to pay ~Rs. 1 lac for 100Mbps true unlimited connection ? 

on the other hand Beam BB has 20Mbps FUP @ Rs 2550/month . FUP 60GB, post FUP 6Mbps. 

*www.beamtele.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=149&Itemid=104


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 18, 2012)

Old news 

It's been available since more than a year. But to be frank some of the plans are more decent than BSNL Broadband. 10 mbps unlimited is 15k per month, whereas you get 4 mbps unlimited in Bsnl Broadband.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 18, 2012)

This is unreal. Before doing all this innovation stuff, improve thy gawddamn speed of the present plans FFS.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 18, 2012)

noob uncle should have searched before posting


----------



## dexbg (Sep 18, 2012)

A 5 MB email ID    .. :wegotabadassoverhere:

Beam has the same at 1/10th the price ..


----------



## sukesh1090 (Sep 18, 2012)

this is what we call a legal robbing.we are better with 512Kbps than this 1 lac per month plan.lol.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 18, 2012)

the problem is BEAM has license only for HYD .. so it's useless to compare it to a pan india company


----------



## dexbg (Sep 18, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> the problem is BEAM has license only for HYD .. so it's useless to compare it to a pan india company



So how can Beam give it out for so less.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 18, 2012)

what i meant is that there is no point comparing, someone not staying can in HYD can never get BEAM. When a pan india operator starts FTH , then compare


----------



## RCuber (Sep 18, 2012)

I gave BEAM as just a reference


----------



## bubusam13 (Sep 18, 2012)

no use, I have 2mbps from 4 years n get 127 kbps average. this 1 will be like that only  100 mbps but get 1 mbps


----------



## raghupratap (Sep 19, 2012)

Seems quite expensive - even for enterprise level users who may be expected to pay higher charges. How many individual users will go for these plans? Zero, I think - there are a lot of cheaper, and more reliable options.


----------



## amir_nandolia (Sep 19, 2012)

My cousin sister using BSNL 299 plan and she is very much fed up with their services coz most of the time their connection is down. she is using broad brand connection from past 4 to 5 years she hardly use it because most of the time their internet services are quite slow and even their prices are too high. Not a good deal.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 19, 2012)

BSNL are out of their minds.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 19, 2012)

Overpriced.
Although the 100mbps plan pricing is good for collages and at enterprise level if they can provide true 100mbps.


----------



## techtronic (Sep 19, 2012)

It feels so good to post after a very long time. BSNL is moving in the right direction, although pricing may make them shoot their own legs


----------



## Nipun (Sep 19, 2012)

Price + 'BSNL Disconnections' (_like Valve Time_) + outstanding service. I wonder who will use it.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 19, 2012)

Nipun said:


> Price + 'BSNL Disconnections' (_like Valve Time_) + outstanding service. I wonder who will use it.



Almost forgot about their connection quality.


----------

